# Random Pokemon Battling + Predictions (BETA 2)



## Cyndaquil (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is my new forum game script! So you get a random pokemon and include the following in your post: ALL of your pokemon's information, What you think the result in a battle between your pokemon and the poster above's pokemon would be, whether or not you think your pokemon would win against the next poster (no editing), and whether or not you agree with the poster above you on whether or not their pokemon should beat the pokemon of the poster above him. Now remember not to lie. Here is your randomly generated pokemon (you can copy everything, including the sprite (it will turn to words though)):  

West


Level:
71


Nature:
Bashful


HP IV:
3


Attack IV:
13


Defense IV:
24


Special Attack IV:
4


Special Defense IV:
11


Speed IV:
20


Happiness:
27


Birthplace:
Hippowdon Temple

Held Berry:
Persim Berry



> Here is an example:
> Poster A:
> Heracross
> 
> ...


Here is my pokemon:
Magby


Level:
82


Nature:
Bold


HP IV:
22


Attack IV:
20


Defense IV:
11


Special Attack IV:
27


Special Defense IV:
19


Speed IV:
3


Happiness:
13


Birthplace:
Mt. Faraway
(Poster C is above me)
2. I lose
3. I predict I will beat the next person
4. I disagree.
(Poster C is above me)


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 28, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## turbler (Jul 29, 2009)

Level:
41


Nature:
Relaxed


HP IV:
7


Attack IV:
18


Defense IV:
27


Special Attack IV:
14


Special Defense IV:
22


Speed IV:
0


Happiness:
39


Birthplace:
Team Magma Base

Held Berry:
Apicot Berry
this is what I get when I C+P and it's what it said When I copied it. quoting works, but then I'd get the example, and the rules :/ maybe make a post with JUST the randoms, and everyone quotes then ditches the quote tags,  and then... uhhhhh... i dunno


----------

